# Cavs @ Knicks | Game #72 | March 28th



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game 72*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(43-28) VS* *New York Knicks** (30-40)*

_*Wednesday, March 28th, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio HD, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Madison Square Garden*, New York, New York

http://www.nba.com/games/20070328/CLENYK/gameinfo.html?nav=scoreboardhome



> The Cleveland Cavaliers have already locked up a spot in the playoffs, while the New York Knicks are just trying to stay in the postseason hunt.
> 
> The Cavs look to move closer to a top seed in the playoffs Wednesday when they visit the struggling Knicks.
> 
> ...


*NOTES:*

- Crawford, Lee, Richardson all out for the Knicks which is helpful. Still tough to play in the garden as it will be a packed house to see King James.

- Must win game with Det/Chicago having a series of games. We pick up a couple wins we can eliminate Chicago from the #2 seed or catch up some ground on Det. Not sure which is better for us, a 3 way chase for the #1 could be a bit too stressful

- Hughes is due for a decent game, he has shot like crap the last few games

- More Boobie and Sasha is a good thing. Keep Gooden and Z involved inside, have to win the points in the paint battle.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs look flat early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z abusing Curry


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't understand why LeBron is balanced taking most 3's but way off balance on everything else.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry with 2 quick fouls, that takes out the main Knicks offense so far.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow still 1st off the bench, moves Hughes to SG. Not a fan


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I don't understand why LeBron is balanced taking most 3's but way off balance on everything else.


He tries to look pretty, ala Vince Carter fading away. He can make them occassionally though which in his mind prob justifies it.

Randolph Morris sighting.....hmm would have been a nice pickup


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't understand it at all especially since we have a healthy Gibson over there.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone dribble a ball as much as Francis did on that possession. That was the worst offense I've ever seen.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Morris is a big boy..he could play center in the league. I like him...nice move by the Knicks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson is like the 3rd PG now, it's pretty ridiculous. There's an unwritten rule you don't lose your minutes to injury and Brown just benches him completely to play his favorite Eric Snow.

We will NEED Gibson in the playoffs, nice way to kill his confidence


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron still not getting calls

Little Nate showing some strength on the breakaway foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Eric Snow blows another layup. We need to have layup drills in practice for Snow, Hughes, and co.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson is sill being misused. Recall the Philly game where he was creating off the dribble on the clearout, let him run the show and stop making him ONLY a spot up shooter.

Snow is playing OK but Brown needs to give Gibson more of a chance


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He tries to look pretty, ala Vince Carter fading away. He can make them occassionally though which in his mind prob justifies it.
> 
> Randolph Morris sighting.....hmm would have been a nice pickup


And the thing is, I've seen Coach K tell him to square up and rise vertically when he was playing for Team USA. He just goes back into bad habits during the course of the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson could have gotten an open shot there, but he hesitated for just a moment. That alone tells me that Brown has really hurt his confidence. I can't imagine what he's doing to Shannon Brown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow misses another layup, 4pt swing. Guess he can do no wrong in Mike Brown's eyes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow misses another layup!!! Jesus Christ!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Anyone notice Drew Gooden gets a lot more touches, or he is atleast looking for his shot a lot more than he was in the beginning of the season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Snow misses another layup!!! Jesus Christ!


I think Windhorst nailed it. Snow is fine in short stints, but when he's out there for these long 7-9 minute stretches, it's not gonna work.

Now Brown benches Gibson again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Surprise, surprise. We are having trouble scoring with Snow running the team. What does it take?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The substitution pattern by Brown will not switch and this will be a chunk of our in game talk, so I think atleast we should over look it and talk about something else. 

Snow maybe missing layups but he is attacking and from what I've seen from Gibson since his return his done nothing to deserves 20+ minutes, while Snow hasn't done anything either he is at least making mistakes while being aggressive, can we at least give him that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The reason it irks me so much is WE ALREADY WENT THROUGH THIS with Snow. The whole early portion of the season he was running the point extended mins and the games were painful to watch. 

Now Brown is doing it again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha nice stroke from the outside, his J has been much better lately


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Knicks shooting 67% this qtr


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And it's not even that I don't want Snow to play. But we have to play him in the right situation. IMO, he can be the only offensive liability on the floor at once. I don't want him playing with Newble/Marshall. A lineup of Snow/Pavs/Lebron/Gooden/Z can work. We just have to know how to use him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The reason it irks me so much is WE ALREADY WENT THROUGH THIS with Snow. The whole early portion of the season he was running the point extended mins and the games were painful to watch.
> 
> Now Brown is doing it again.


Exactly.

Around the all star break, I really felt like our lineups were falling into place. Right now, I'm not sure Mike Brown has learned anything throughout the season when it comes to how to play Eric Snow. Well very little at least (he doesn't start anymore at least).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

IMO Snow should be a situational defensive player. When needed to slow down someone like say Kobe Bryant or Billups. Outside of that give him spot minutes where he can play with full energy, but that's it.

He's not effective in extended stretches and those minutes should go to Gibson.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We look really bad offensively.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm our offense is still erratic. Z was scoring on post ups now we go away from it.

How about Lebron in the low block? Get Gooden some more touches, Larry needs to identify that


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Gibson is misusing himself. He needs to be more aggressive on offense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I've noticed lately that we're just going 1 on 1 too much. Even on the block. It's throw it down there and try to let the post player score over his man. There's no ball movement with it or anything. I think it's hurting us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How are we getting beat 24-13 on the boards? Jeez


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, how many layups can we miss in one game? hahaha


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

LeBron has to body up Balkman in that situation. He's been playing terribly for the last couple games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game has all the earmarks of a loss for us. Knicks have way more energy


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it just me or is Curry getting any call he wants? He hardly has to earn some of these calls.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But at least Snow makes his mistakes attacking, I can't tell you the last time I remember Dan Gibson attacking the cup, maybe the "and1" against Shaq? everything he does is a spot up 3 ball. Which doesn't benefit his ball handling and quickness. 

Anywho, Larry Hughes just missed a fast break layup, OT: Did Damon Jones sleep with Mike Brownn's wife? He hasn't played since ASG and now not dressed? He was having a nice 1st half of the season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> LeBron has to body up Balkman in that situation. He's been playing terribly for the last couple games.


Agreed his sharpness just isn't there


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh dear... get up!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Lebron is a frickin tank. I almost had a heart attack there....how does he absorb some of these falls


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

crap


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes being strong as usual letting "oxygen and gravity" rip the ball away from him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good lord, Lebron could probably knock down walls with his body. I can't believe he just sprung up like that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thank goodness LeBron is so strong. That fall was nasty.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You'd think Hughes would realize he's *not* a good shooter and look to score off the dribble or FT line more.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We aren't executing at all on offense. This is really irritating.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 46-51 at halftime.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Doesn't quite look like that "players only meeting" sparked anyone tonight thus far.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> You'd think Hughes would realize he's *not* a good shooter and look to score off the dribble or FT line more.


I'm almost certain he knows it. I really just think that it's gotta be a laziness thing. He's afraid of getting hurt. He's playing to look pretty. He wants to hit long jumpers with minimal contact.

He hasn't shown to me that he can use his strengths at all. I'm very disappointed in him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if Jon Diebler is on the highschool all American game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Does anyone know if Jon Diebler is on the highschool all American game?


I don't know, but I just heard of him for the first time a couple of weeks ago when he scored like 65 points or something like that. Did I read that he's going to OSU next year?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I don't know, but I just heard of him for the first time a couple of weeks ago when he scored like 65 points or something like that. Did I read that he's going to OSU next year?


Ya he is going to OSU, he is now the all-time leading scorer in the state of Ohio. I went to watch him play their state game last weekend, really gifted, but you can tell its all from hard work and determination. Anywho, I just saw the game was on wondered if anyone caught if he was on it or not. 

Put his desire into Hughes and that 70 million is worth that and more, lol


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Brandname said:


> I'm almost certain he knows it. I really just think that it's gotta be a laziness thing. He's afraid of getting hurt. He's playing to look pretty. He wants to hit long jumpers with minimal contact.
> 
> He hasn't shown to me that he can use his strengths at all. I'm very disappointed in him.


What gets me is that if he starts out shooting well he'll keep shooting until his average is bad anyway. So he almost is incapable of having a good shooting game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realize just how badly we got outplayed in that first half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron's shot seems to have gotten a lot worse as the season has gone on. I wonder if it's just tired legs or something.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Mike Breen is trying his hardest to jinx Z at the FT line.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, great pass Z. We should utilize his passing more.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gooden just watched Frye go too the rim and tip dunk that in, didn't take a step over to help for a rebound.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes takes the dumbest shot of the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Something just doesn't seem right with us tonight. We aren't really playing with much urgency.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The Knicks are a poor version of the Nets with their guard play, but they have Curry/Frye/Lee which is better than what the Nets have right now. 

Soooooo hopefully we get Magic/Pacers


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

We are just plain terrible. What was Varejao doing just backing up and letting Marbury make an uncontested layup? At this point I'd be shocked if we make the second round of the playoffs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

A lot of the questionable calls are going New York's way today.

Goddamn our team just doesn't want this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron finally showing some emotion. I want him to take over from here on out.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron finally showing some emotion. I want him to take over from here on out.


Wasn't our last game here Damon Jones had 18 in the first half and went for like 27 ?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Jeffries trying to play his little girl defense against Lebron like last year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Wasn't our last game here Damon Jones had 18 in the first half and went for like 27 ?


Who?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Who?


lol ... ya for real where has he gone?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron and these falls. Scary.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

"reverse the ball" is not in Marshalls vocab!!!!!!!!!!!!! pass it to boobie in the corner


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad to see Gibson getting some time here. But I wish they wouldn't always play him with Snow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice play to end the quarter there. We should win this game if we act like we want it. I honestly think it's about desire from here on out.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't understand why a foul like that is not shooting


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We really cant hate Eric he knows his limits unlike Larry, he will only shoot layups, Elbow shots, Baseline shots... Larry will shoot anything inside 30 feet


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

It is starting to be a bit disconcerting when our most clutch shooter has been Snow.

Sasha took a shot, and lo and behold he made it


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

We really can't shoot worth crap.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> It is starting to be a bit disconcerting when our most clutch shooter has been Snow.
> 
> Sasha took a shot, and lo and behold he made it



Do you think we should try Scott Pollard on Curry?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Do you think we should try Scott Pollard on Curry?



Maybe Mike Brown does read the message boards in the middle of the game on his blackberry :yay: :lol:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, Curry shooting free throws better than LeBron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This game is being called very one-sided. We can't breathe on Curry tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nobody is anywhere near Eric Snow.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

who is this sasha kid?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This would be one difficult loss to swallow.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

****


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wondered if they wouldn't do that. Lebron lost us this game. Z sealed the deal.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

why not foul right away and drag it out, down 1, other team has the ball and shot clock off, stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pathetic effort tonight. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There's a reason Marshall is always wide open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Typical Knicks-Cavs game, by the by. We better hope we don't get New York in the first round. I hate how Lebron acts when he's in New York. Jordan used to relish playing there and used it as a stage. Lebron uses it as a conference call to all his business connections. Like...WHILE he's on the floor. He never plays with any intensity against the Knicks.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Typical Knicks-Cavs game, by the by. We better hope we don't get New York in the first round. I hate how Lebron acts when he's in New York. Jordan used to relish playing there and used it as a stage. Lebron uses it as a conference call to all his business connections. Like...WHILE he's on the floor. He never plays with any intensity against the Knicks.


Yeah, I've noticed this too. Makes me kinda feel bad for all the fans at MSG. They're some of the loudest fans in the NBA, and they never seem to get much of a treat when he comes to town.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I had a feeling we'd lose this game. Whenever we play the Knicks one of their guards gets hot and starts burying deep J's. Usually it's Crawford or little Nate, this time it was Marbury. Lebron played terrible, he has been poor the last 4-5 games IMO. 

It's interesting though that Hughes has basically been benched two consecutive 4th qtr's in favor of Snow. 

This one isn't on Brown though, he had some dumb lineups but when LBJ plays like that we aren't gonna win many games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Also, this team is starting to feel very arrogant to me. For the past several games, they've been acting like they can just turn it on whenever they want without any defensive intensity for the first 3 quarters of the game.

They're starting to remind me of last year's Pistons. The only difference is that the Pistons have actually won something.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Also, this team is starting to feel very arrogant to me. For the past several games, they've been acting like they can just turn it on whenever they want without any defensive intensity for the first 3 quarters of the game.
> 
> They're starting to remind me of last year's Pistons. The only difference is that the Pistons have actually won something.


It's Lebron. When he comes out focused, the Cavs are a different team. When he goes through the motions and fires up jumpers like tonight, we generally suck because everyone else follows him. 

For this team to be any good Lebron has to play like a top-3 player, otherwise we're mediocre.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think everyone deserves some blame. Right now, I would say nobody on the Cavs is playing at the level they should be playing at. Maybe Sasha, but he's also been pretty inconsistent.

Part of the problem is that our players aren't being given an equal chance to compete. Gibson loses not only his job, but also his backup role because of an injury. Marshall and Snow somehow find themselves finishing games for us, even though it's to the defense's advantage to leave both of them open. 

I understand that Snow knows his limitations, and yes that is one slightly redeeming quality about him. The only problem is that the other team also knows his limitations. That, not his missing jump shots, is what hurts our offense when he's in the game.

I just don't really know what to say about Marshall anymore. He couldn't throw the ball into an ocean anymore, and he doesn't offer any of the advantages that a big man would normally offer. He's a poor rebounder, defender, and he does nothing but camp out at the 3 point line. We might as well give his minutes to Shannon Brown.

Wesley should not have been on the active roster since the beginning of the season. 

The point is that we're not looking like a team that's ready to make a playoff run. Our coaching staff doesn't appear to recognize proper lineups. We play bad personnel combinations. And on top of that, we're playing without urgency.

But perhaps the biggest problem I'm having right now is our overall lack of execution, both on offense and defense. We're slow on defensive rotations, and people are finding easy open shots against us. On offense, we're giving the ball to one player and having him do something with it. We're not running back cuts and there is still too much standing around. Even running plays in the post, standing around is still really bad.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I may be alone with this, but I also think that Eric Snow should only play in cases where we are being beating by a non-big man on the post. 

He can't defend quickness as well as Gibson can, and he provides nothing on offense. Even as a pure pg that doesn't shoot the ball, he holds and dribbles the ball far too long. He doesn't help the offense in that way either. 

He should be the 3rd pg behind Hughes and Boobie, and he should only be used in special situations.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone see the Mike Brown postgame? When asked what is causing our recent problems, he basically said "our team thinks we can outscore people. Some guys think we can grab a reb and push it, push it, push it, and that's not how we win ball games". 

His demeanor was interesting, he was visibly angry but to me the point was clear. I bet Windhorst writes about it. 

There is a disconnect with our top players and head coach.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> There is a disconnect with our top players and head coach.


There's a disconnect with our fans and head coach, too. 

That being said, we've been playing like **** defensively so far, and that's unacceptable. I know Mike Brown has installed a good defensive system, and it's up to the players to execute it. They're not doing that right now, and that's their fault.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I think everyone deserves some blame. Right now, I would say nobody on the Cavs is playing at the level they should be playing at. Maybe Sasha, but he's also been pretty inconsistent.
> 
> Part of the problem is that our players aren't being given an equal chance to compete. Gibson loses not only his job, but also his backup role because of an injury. Marshall and Snow somehow find themselves finishing games for us, even though it's to the defense's advantage to leave both of them open.
> 
> ...


There are some red flags that I think really need to be cleaned up or we could be looking at a 1st rd exit.

-Rotations: For awhile it seemed like we had a great rotation clicking and now it's like our lineups are all over the place. Hughes has regressed @ PG, Snow is playing too much, Gibson isn't playing enough, etc.

-Offense: What are we doing on offense? Z starts hot and rarely sees the ball the rest of the way. Gooden rarely gets enough touches. LBJ didn't have one post up the entire Knicks or Pacers games. Basically there is no purpose to our offense....it's random people taking shots and not enough ball movement. 

I look at the Lakers game as a blue print for how we should play offense. Lebron's whole game should center around the post-up and drive. He's a superb passer from there and more efficient scorer. There's no reason we can't have him in the post with Gooden/Z feeding him as they can hit the 15 footer. 

I think our defense will be ready come playoff time...but we need to clean up the rotations + offense. 

:twocents:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have this game on Tivo ready to go but after reading BN and BB's posts I feel like I got enough of a recap:
1) Mike Brown genius on offense and lineups again
2) Lazy Lebron has returned
3) Not enough Gibson
4) Too much Snow
5) Way too much Marshall - 5 minutes is like too much Marshall this year
6) Is Hughes worth mentioning anymore: he sucks. We know it, Brown knows it, his teammates know it, he knows it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Christ Eddy Curry is huge. He's Shaq'like in terms of bulk


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> There's a disconnect with our fans and head coach, too.


And by fans you mean the 5 of us that are posting on a regular basis, nobody in the organization cares if the fans love/hate/dislike the players or coaches. 


This loss really sucks, even more so if the Bulls beat the Pistons, if not we still have the fate in our hands. Take care of business against the bulls and were fine.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> And by fans you mean the 5 of us that are posting on a regular basis, nobody in the organization cares if the fans love/hate/dislike the players or coaches.


Well first off it was a joke.

Second, I never claimed they cared what we think. They don't.

Third, I'm not talking about the 5 of us here on this message board. We aren't living in a vacuum here. Aside from the other several message boards on the internet, pretty much all the Cavs fans that I talk to in person regularly express the same doubts about Mike Brown's ability to handle lineups. Of all the Cavs fans I know/talk to, I would say maybe 10% or so are confident with Mike Brown's rotations. He has a history of using lineups that are just destined to fail because only 2 players can score our of 5. 

It's pretty clear (to me, anyway), that the Cavs faithful are not in agreement with what Mike Brown is doing personnel-wise. He's some good things, but he's also done a lot of bad things. 

Maybe he's still learning what lineups work, I can live with that. What I can't live with is his blatant veteran favoritism when it hurts our team. Hearing him say it's ok to kick Dan Gibson to the curb because he's a rookie pisses me off. Especially because our rookies have to become an active part of the rotation if we plan on competing. And they're more ready than half of the active-roster bench, anyway.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We don't enough good players not to have a bad mix


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just want to see some competent offensive plays and a bit of creativity:

Run some plays with Sasha and Lebron setting a pick (he set some great ones earlier in the year).

Or have Z run the pick and roll with Gibson: hell we run this play with Snow but not Gibson and Snow

Use Z in the high post a few games.

Get James in the post

What I see on offense is just a lot of same old same old that we know won't work. I know we don't have a PG and Lebron as great as he is can end up trying to do everything which leads to overhandling but set up some plays where this doesn't happen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *NEW YORK - *With an evening to enjoy the exploits of the Big Apple instead of flying to the next stop, the narrow loss to the New York Knicks on Wednesday night probably didn't linger too long for the Cavaliers. In about a week, though, it might really smart.
> For all the talk of putting in extra effort and sharpening focus for the duration of a season-defining five-game road trip, the Cavs didn't show an abundance of either in their 97-93 loss.
> The highlight shows will replay Knicks guard Stephon Marbury's long, contested 3-pointer that bounced around the rim before curling in with eight seconds to play as the grand moment of the evening. There were also two other key momentum swings in the fourth quarter that directly affected the final score. In both, LeBron James was a culprit for the Cavs.
> But that would be missing the point. After hitting a high note with an eight-game winning streak earlier this month, the Cavs have been nothing but inconsistent as the playoffs draw closer and it is again on the verge of costing them a season's worth of positioning.
> ...


Beacon Journal | 03/29/2007 | Knicks sting Cavaliers


----------

